

HOWTO: Ditch Gmail for self-hosted webmail - dajbelshaw
https://dougbelshaw.com/blog/2014/06/15/ditch-gmail/

======
edoceo
Much harder if you use Google Apps for your domain. Many devices get ties to
these Google accounts and severe breakage happens if you move those addresses
or downgrade them

~~~
dajbelshaw
Harder, but not impossible. It's interesting the range of reasons people come
up with (what about spam! everyone else is using Gmail!) not to do this.

Not always the best option for everyone (obviously).

------
steanne
your link to hacker news at the bottom of the article doesn't link to hacker
news.

~~~
dajbelshaw
Oops! Thanks - fixed. :-)

